# Grand Seiko Quartz



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

*Grand Seiko Quartz*


View Advert


Looking to buy a Grand Seiko Quartz.

I have a strong preference for the 9F movement.

It does not need to be in perfect condition, or a full set, though obviously priced according to condition.

Many thanks for looking.




*Advertiser*




Boots



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

